# Dann fange ich einfach einmal an...



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

seit gestern ist die Algenplage vorbei. Es treiben trotz mehr als 30 Grad einfach keine Algenpolster mehr an der Oberfläche   . Die Saison kann beginnen  8) .

Deshalb in diesem und im nächsten Posting einfach ein paar Eindrücke vom Teich und drumherum.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Und weiter geht's...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Hmmm, muss doch noch ein drittes Posting aufmachen. Beachtet den Frosch, ihm fehlt ein Hinterbein. Ist längst nicht der einzige. Ich vermute Folge der Inzucht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Ich glaube ich spinn - ist das der Teich, den ich an Ostern gesehen habe - das ist ja alles explodiert bei Dir! Wahnsinn!

Wenn bei Dir die Pflanzen so wachsen - hast Du den Überblick was die an Wasser verbrauchen? Du hast ja eine automatische Wasserstandsregulierung .... da wirste es ja u.U. gar nicht messen - oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

*tip*

Tip zu unbekannt
http://www.bonsai-fachforum.de/view...herblume&sid=6eee4d3fe07bcf95ea06872d5c735191


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

jo, wenn hier die Sonne mal angeknipst wird, geht ziemlich die Post ab am Teich. Es sind allerdings auch jetzt noch 25 Grad (habe extra geschaut)...

Wir haben heute erstmals (manuell, die Automatik lasse ich weg, bis hier niemand mehr fremdes herumspaziert und an allen möglichen Sachen rumfummelt) etwas Wasser nachgefüllt. Habe keine Uhr dran - 3/4" Gartenschlauch 2 Stunden. Ich muss sagen: Immer, wenn ich dachte, Sonne und Pflanzen würden eine Menge Wasser verbrauchen, habe ich später einen versteckten Docht gefunden...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Ich habe heute auch wieder gesucht - sind nämlich täglich 1 cm - also ca. 150 Liter und das scheint mir dann doch auch sehr viel - ich finde aber nur so ganz bißchen nasse Flecken - aber auch die hab ich jetzt mal beseitzigt - da reicht oft eine einzige Tannennadel als Verbindung über die Folie und schon läuft das Wasser davon - okay - tröpfelt .....

Aber Glückwunsch nochmal zu Deinem Paradies - ich bin fast froh, dass ich das nicht live gesehen hab - ich hätte ja gar nicht mehr gehen wollen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

Tatsache ist: Ich war gar nicht glücklich darüber, Dir die treibenden Algenpolster vorführen zu müssen. Daran lässt sich aber leider nichts ändern...

1 cm pro Tag sind schon ausgesprochen viel. Nun weiss ich ja, dass Du ausgesprochen sorgfältig bist. Sonst würde ich vermuten, dass die entscheidende Stelle übersehen wurde. Ist mir oft genug so ergangen...

@ Karsten

Wow, die hätte ich auch gerne ! Leider dürfte kein Zusammenhang bestehen. Meine unbekannte Schöne dürfte überall sonst als an einem Teich als "Unkraut" durchgehen... Deshalb frage ich auch schon nicht im Pflanzenforum nach, habe Hemmungen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

Deine Vermutung ehrt Dich, aber ich bin gar nicht so sorgfältig. Ich hab zwar heute schon wirklich viel angeschaut, aber nicht jeden cm sondern nur dort, wo es rein theoretisch auch sein kann und dort, wo es evtl. sein kann - und ein paar hab ich ja auch gefunden - ich werde weiter beobachten und - vermutlich den Ufergraben enger machen müssen!

Und mit den Algenpolstern - waren ja nur am Rand ein paar - aber die kenn ich ja - hab sowas ähnliches daheim auch gehabt. Ich fands so auf jeden Fall erträglicher  8) und außerdem hat mich dann nicht zu viel von den vielen anderen tollen Genüssen abgehalten!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

hallo zusammen,

wenn wir gerade bei wassersaugern sind - an meinem teichrand wachsen im moment sehr viele sumpfdotterblumen - wenn man bei denen ein wenig das laub wegschiebt sieht man wie sie riesige wurzelpolster glattweg über den betonierten rundweg schieben und sehr schön feucht sind ........... also sauger pur - selbst auf einem betonierten und gefließten weg .............

aber bei mir dürfen sie das - hab doch billiges wasser und fülle eh automatisch täglich so etwa 1000l nach (automatische reinigungsanlage des spaltsiebes)  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> seit gestern ist die Algenplage vorbei.



Hallo Stefan,
auch ich habe gerade eine Algenplage!
Das komische ist nur, dass die Wasserwerte bis auf die Gesamthärte in bester Ordnung sind.
Das Wasser ist einfach sehr weich!  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

das glaube ich jetzt nicht........30 Grad  :cry:  

Ich zieh um  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

die Temperaturen bei Dir sind ja schon der Hammer.
Bei uns läßt sich der Sommer heuer sehr viel Zeit, wie Du bestimmt schon weißt.

Eigentlich wollte ich Dir nur zu Deinem Teich gratulieren, da tut es mir schon fast leid, daß das bei mir nie so aussehen wird.(Koiteich)
Aber man kann halt nicht alles haben.  :cry: 

Viel Freude weiterhin,

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

@WUPFEL: Es hat Dir ja niemand befohlen, solche überdimensionierte Fische zu halten!  :


PRO°__ Moderlieschen Schweiz


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

@Rolando74

  Du müßtest erstmal meinen Schwertwal sehen....  8)  8) 

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

@wupfel:

Hey, was für Monster züchtest Du?  :nixweiss:


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

hallo wupfel,

wollte mir gerade mal deinen teich in der gallerie anschauen - fand leider nur alle variationen von koi - aber kein einziges bild deines teiches bzw. anlage  :cry: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

...was ist mehr wert - Teich oder Fisch?

für mich wäre es der Teich selber!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

@ Stefan,
die Bilder sind ja wirklich neiderregend.
Aber ich weiss etwas, was du nicht weisst, ätsch.
Deine Unbekannte Schöne, die wie Unkraut wächst, sollte eine __ Prachtnelke sein (Dianthus superbus)
Liebe Grüsse, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Thorsten, Wupfel, Roland und vor allem Eugen,

vor zwei Wochen hatten wir auch hier noch die Heizung an - war wirklich grausam spät dieses Jahr. Von daher ging uns auch die schöne Zeit mit mit Sonne uns 20 bis 25 Grad verloren. Es sind auf Schlag wirklich mehr als 30 Grad geworden - nicht unbedingt ideale Bedingungen für körperliche Arbeit ! Den Pflanzen hat es aber gefallen - vor allem das lange, feuchte Frühjahr. 

Hallo Eugen - also wirklich kein Unkraut ? Gepflanzt/gesät habe ich es nämlich nicht. Ich danke Dir aber sehr für den Hinweis !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Rolando74 schrieb:
			
		

> auch ich habe gerade eine Algenplage!
> Das komische ist nur, dass die Wasserwerte bis auf die Gesamthärte in bester Ordnung sind.



Hallo Roland,

Algen im Frühjahr sind vollkommen normal. Dabei liegt mein Teich in der prallen Sonne. In diesem Jahr hat es gedauert, bis die höheren Pflanzen losgelegt gaben (die Unterwasserpflanzen sind immer noch nicht da). Irgendwann, wenn die Pflanzen in der Lage sind, den Algen eine echt Konkurrenz um die Nährstoffe zu sein, ist der Spuk schlagartig vorbei. Das hat nichts mit guten oder schlechten Wasserwerten zu tun (wenn man einmal von Nitrat und Phosphat absieht). Das Wasser darf nur eben nicht mit Nährstoffen überfrachtet (eutrophiert) sein - sonst werden die Algen kaum weniger.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
erstens gibt es keine Unkräuter  ,höchstens Wildkräuter und zweitens wegen dieser Pflanze habe ich Stunden gesucht, um sie fotografieren zu können. Es soll gegenden geben, wo sie recht selten ist. Bei uns zB ist der __ Frauenschuh ua Orchideen weitverbreitet, bei euch halt diese __ Nelke.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Umpfff, natürlich, ist ja immer mein Reden: Am Teich gibt es kein Unkraut (Du wirst auch nicht den Eindruck haben, dass ich nun der grosse Unkrautjäger bin, oder ??). Andererseits gibt es einige "Wildkräuter", die ich lieber nicht hätte, und die ich kaum beherrschen kann: Quecke, Klee, manche __ Binsen und einige andere, die alle anderen Pflanzen verdrängen und zur Verlandung führen. Wie halten wir es damit ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hi, ich wäre froh,wenn ich sie in meinem Garten hätte. Du bist eh "Teichmäßig" auf der Sonnenseite, also warum sollst du nicht Probleme mit dominanten Wildkräutern haben    ? Dünn sie ab und an aus und erfreu dich an ihrer Schönheit. Gut,bei Quecken und Klee hab ich auch ein Problem. Außerdem, dein Teich verlandet so schnell nicht und ein bischen Arbeit darf doch sein, oder   
Gruß nach Toulouse, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Also das Thema "Wildkräuter" hab ich mir auch schon öfters durch den Kopf gehen lassen, aktuell lass ich noch alles wachsen, wie es wächst. Bei der Ufermatte bin ich auch nicht undankbar, wenn sich da von selbst etwas ansiedelt. Andererseits muß man ganz trocken sehen: Wir wollen zwar Teiche, die ein schönes Stück Natur wiederspiegeln, andererseits muß man eben Vielfalt auch unterstützen. Ich werde also irgendwann anfangen, die sich selbst ausgesähten Pflanzen teilweise wieder zu entfernen. Was ich jetzt schon zweimal gemacht habe ist, z.B. eine Primel, die ich zu dicht an die __ Wasserminze gepflanzt hatte, umzusetzen, da die Wasserminze einfach zu stark ist und die Primel schon ganz eingekreist hatte. Also hab ich der Primel ein friedlicheres Plätzchen gesucht. 

Ich finde schon, dass man den Arten, die mehr Kraft haben wie andere, auch den entsprechenden Platz zudenken sollte - aber halt nicht so, dass die Platzhirsch am Teich werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Hmmm, ich sehe schon, wir verstehen uns in diesem Punkt. Bei den __ Binsen meine ich nicht mal eine oder eine andere, sondern deren massenhafte Vermehrung. Und sie verwurzeln wie andere unerwünschte Wildkräuter eben so heftig, dass jedenfalls ich es nicht oder nur mit enormem Aufwand schaffe, sie auszudünnen. Kampf gegen Windmühlen...

Richtig natürlich Dein Hinweis: So schnell verlandet da nichts - vielleicht einfach hinnehmen...

Danke für die Meinung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

EDIT: Ich neige zur Ansicht von Susanne - ein wenig ordnende Hand darf schon sein. Andererseits: Da ich alle Pflanzen weitestgehend zuerst einmal wachsen lasse, ist es für gerade die "ordnende Hand" oft zu spät. In den vollkommen durchwurzelten Ufergraben kann ich mit keinem leichten, nicht scharfen Werkzeug mehr eindringen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

@stefan: flammengras was ist das für eine pflanze, sieht toll aus nur leider kann ich nix dazu finden


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

flammengras / imperata cylindrica - red baron,

gehört zu der gruppe der gräser. man sollte es in der sonne oder halbschatten pflanzen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Genau, ist Teil meiner Teichrandbepflanzung. Sieht wirklich toll aus.

Info an alle, die uns um unsere 30 Grad beneidet haben: Konne ja nicht gutgehen. Heute hat es ununterbrochen (aber wirklich kernig !) gewittert und geschüttet. Die Nachttemperturen sind auch empfindlich abgesunken. Scheusslich, aber __ Frösche und Pflanzen lieben das...

Ab morgen sagen beide Wetterdienste aber wieder wolkenlosen Himmel bei nur noch 23 bis 26 Grad voraus. Hoffnung keimt !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

halt auch net anders wie bei uns - irgendwie ists halt in Toulouse doch net besser wie bei uns - zumindestens net immer   

Mensch - ich glaub da hab ich mich mal wieder im Chat verquasselt - kaum ist das Kind aus dem Haus .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

konnte leider nicht gleich antworten, war ein Paar Tage nicht zuhause.

@Stefan
Mir geht es oft so, das mir die "Wildkräuter" besser gefallen als so manche
teuer erstandene andere Pflanze.  :nixweiss: 
Und das mit de Wetter, da darf sich vielleicht unsere Generation auch schon Sorgen machen. :ertrink: 

@Joergen-b
In der Uservorstellung sind ein paar Fotos vom Teich.
Ins Album will ich erst noch welche einstellen wenn er auch halbwegs fertig ist.  :? 

@Rolando74
Da ist alles drin von Walen bis Heringe.   :twisted: 


Schöne "windige" Grüße
Wupfel


----------

